# Which broadband service to choose???



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 17, 2013)

*Which broadband service to choose in bangalore???*

Finally I've decided to move to flat from college hostel. So I was thinking of taking a broadband connection. I googled and found hordes of broadband service providers in bangalore like airtel,bsnl,act,you,tikona,tata docomo,reliance etc. My max budget is 800 inr and I live in channasandra area. Personally I've decided to stay away from tikona due to very bad reviews on this forum.All I need is good balance between speed and stability. 
1)Can anyone tell me about these ACT and YOU broadband providers??Are they reliable??
2) Is the thunder 699 postpaid plan of reliance available in bangalore?? (2 mbps unlimited)

Please tell me if there is a good plan within 800 with unlimited usage. Thanks.

EDIT: The reliance thunder plan seems to be providing very good speeds and the best part is no fup. But the pings are very high >200ms even if speed is above 4mbps. wtf??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

i don't know about reliance because of mixed reviews here.if you are in bangalore then try asking locals or you can contact tkin who is also currently doing job in bangalore.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know about reliance because of mixed reviews here.if you are in bangalore then try asking locals or you can contact tkin who is also currently doing job in bangalore.



Well thanks for the info. I left him a PM.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

i may have made a mistake.tkin may be in hyderabad but not sure.you can modify the thread title to include bangalore to get more replies.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

Opt in this order - Spectranet/Act/Airtel.

Spectranet - Ultralow pings 2ms to google; no FUP.

Act - Good pings; 200GB FUP.

Airtel - Needs no intro, only -ve thing is low FUP.


One point is, in B'lore, BB service is area specific, availability and service wise. So, first inquire and then choose.

PS: Some local members - d3p, RCuber, ico.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i may have made a mistake.tkin may be in hyderabad but not sure.you can modify the thread title to include bangalore to get more replies.



ps!!!!



dashing.sujay said:


> Opt in this order - Spectranet/Act/Airtel.
> 
> Spectranet - Ultralow pings 2ms to google; no FUP.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I didn't know about spectranet. Will Check it. Thanks again.

EDIT: Just checked spectranet. Plans are awesome. Looks good for me. Sorry to ask this but you sure this is reliable?? Cause never heard of it.Also is 1mbps enough for playing fifa13 online? Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

for playing online games more than bandwidth ping matters.a 512kbps connection with less than 50ms ping times will perform better than a 1mbps connection with ~200ms ping times.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Thanks. I didn't know about spectranet. Will Check it. Thanks again.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked spectranet. Plans are awesome. Looks good for me. Sorry to ask this but you sure this is reliable?? Cause never heard of it.Also is 1mbps enough for playing fifa13 online? Thanks



As I said, inquire in your area about the service.

And yeah, pings (latency) matter for gaming, not bandwidth.


----------

